# MRSA-educate yourself...



## SocialbFly (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought i would mention some stuff about MRSA, since people have been in the hospital and are so scared of it, i wanted to share some info...

First of all, many hospitals check for MRSA on patients coming IN to the hospitals..understand there is quite a bit more of MRSA out there than we think...why is mrsa so important...first of all it is a bug we all helped create, everytime we go to the doc and expect to leave with an antibiotic prescription for a viral infection...we helped create this super bug because it became immune to antibiotics from people getting a script, exposing the bug to it, partially knocking it off, then stopping the antibiotics and letting the bug grow back...

so many of us have it in our noses, on our bodies...it doesnt cause trouble until we are sick with something else, or if we have it on our hands and touch an open spot...

things you can do to prevent it....knowledge....and this...

http://www.ehow.com/how_2069787_prevent-mrsa.html

_Step 1 Wash your hands. Although people know they should do this, they may not wash well enough to kill bacteria. Use warm water, wash the front and back and between fingers, for at least 30 seconds. Wash before eating and after using the toilet. 
Step 2 Clean facets and toilet handles regularly with an antibacterial cleaner. Bacteria can live on these types of surfaces and because they are touched so often, contamination is possible. 
Step 3 Keep cuts clean and covered while they heal. Bacteria can enter a wound and mutate into MRSA. Chances are reduced if the wound is covered. 
Step 4 Do not share personal care items such as tweezers and razors. Bacteria can easily be transferred from one person to the other. 
Step 5 Wipe exercise equipment before and after you use it. MRSA grows easily in warm moist areas such as on exercise equipment that people sweat on. 
Step 6 Wear gloves at a hospital or nursing home when visiting a person who has MRSA. The patient's room will have a sign on their door which states they are in contact isolation. Visitors and staff should wear gloves and gowns that are provided as you enter. 
Step 7 Be attentive to your care if you are a patient in a hospital. MRSA is spread in a health care setting easily. Ask staff to wash their hands. Inquire on admission how often bedding and bathrooms are cleaned. _

when in the hospital make sure all staff gel their hands or wash them before they touch anything on you...i never get upset if someone wants to see me gel my hands again, it is your right, it is you protecting yourself...if someone has an issue....ask them why, if they still react poorly, after you have discussed your own concern...then they are not the health care provider for you...the worst ever offenders???> YOUR DOC!!!!!!

More resources....

http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-...a-methicillin-resistant-staphylococcus-aureus

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dhqp/ar_MRSA.html

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/mrsa.html


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2009)

When I had my little foot thingy done in May, I saw signs all over the hospital, telling people it more than within their rights to ask medical personel to clean their paws.

When I hobbled into the OR...I asked..." everybody in here have clean hands? ".

The surgical nurse said, " good for you...and...yes ".


Scary stuff. Now I wish I could convince those around me to be better about all of it.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a kid who had a serious MRSA infection where I worked last year....We had a contigincy plan for if it ever popped back up.


----------

